# An Awesome Story ... Beautiful people in the world ... Everywhere ...



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

An 83-year-old man was preparing to step onto the down escalator at the Holyoke Mall in Ingleside, Massachusetts, last summer ... but suddenly stopped. Fear was obvious in his eyes, and he trembled. That did not go unnoticed. 23-year-old Alonzo Johnson caught it; he could tell the man was scared to death to step onto that escalator. So Alonzo quickly changed his course and headed over to the frightened, elderly man. He asked the man if he could help him down the escalator. The man said Yes, and Alonzo took him by the arm and the two of them carefully stepped onto the escalator. A friend of Alonzo who was with him in the mall took a photo of the two riding down the escalator and posted it on Facebook. It quickly went viral and had more than 420,000 likes and more than 25,000 comments. One of those comments read: “In about an hour, the evening news will air and we'll be reminded of division, race wars, political mud-slinging, shootings and other heartaches. But today, violence, race, age, politics and other social lines were blurred and one person simply helped another.” Alonzo, who had no idea a photo was taken of the moment, said: “My mom always tells us to be nice and do the right thing ... It's really the way I was brought up and how I was raised.”
And from where I sit, Alonzo's mom did a pretty darn good job bringing him up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

We _*need*_ more moms like Alonzo’s!!!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

I so agree with you Jessica-Jean, he is a credit to her.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

*Thanks for sharing such an uplifting story!*


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

Wonderful story of kindness. Alonzo's mom should be proud of him.


----------



## Murphie (Jan 6, 2019)

Rafiki said:


> An 83-year-old man was preparing to step onto the down escalator at the Holyoke Mall in Ingleside, Massachusetts, last summer ... but suddenly stopped. Fear was obvious in his eyes, and he trembled. That did not go unnoticed. 23-year-old Alonzo Johnson caught it; he could tell the man was scared to death to step onto that escalator. So Alonzo quickly changed his course and headed over to the frightened, elderly man. He asked the man if he could help him down the escalator. The man said Yes, and Alonzo took him by the arm and the two of them carefully stepped onto the escalator. A friend of Alonzo who was with him in the mall took a photo of the two riding down the escalator and posted it on Facebook. It quickly went viral and had more than 420,000 likes and more than 25,000 comments. One of those comments read: “In about an hour, the evening news will air and we'll be reminded of division, race wars, political mud-slinging, shootings and other heartaches. But today, violence, race, age, politics and other social lines were blurred and one person simply helped another.” Alonzo, who had no idea a photo was taken of the moment, said: “My mom always tells us to be nice and do the right thing ... It's really the way I was brought up and how I was raised.”
> And from where I sit, Alonzo's mom did a pretty darn good job bringing him up.
> View attachment 1230032


Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

We do need more people like Alonzo. Mom, you did good.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

What a pity there are not more people like Alonzo.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Touching story, what a thoughtful and caring young man!


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Lovely to read an uplifting story.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> An 83-year-old man was preparing to step onto the down escalator at the Holyoke Mall in Ingleside, Massachusetts, last summer ... but suddenly stopped. Fear was obvious in his eyes, and he trembled. That did not go unnoticed. 23-year-old Alonzo Johnson caught it; he could tell the man was scared to death to step onto that escalator. So Alonzo quickly changed his course and headed over to the frightened, elderly man. He asked the man if he could help him down the escalator. The man said Yes, and Alonzo took him by the arm and the two of them carefully stepped onto the escalator. A friend of Alonzo who was with him in the mall took a photo of the two riding down the escalator and posted it on Facebook. It quickly went viral and had more than 420,000 likes and more than 25,000 comments. One of those comments read: “In about an hour, the evening news will air and we'll be reminded of division, race wars, political mud-slinging, shootings and other heartaches. But today, violence, race, age, politics and other social lines were blurred and one person simply helped another.” Alonzo, who had no idea a photo was taken of the moment, said: “My mom always tells us to be nice and do the right thing ... It's really the way I was brought up and how I was raised.”
> And from where I sit, Alonzo's mom did a pretty darn good job bringing him up.
> View attachment 1230032


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

We may all find ourselves in a similar situation and hope there is an Alonzo .. near by to give a helping hand...


----------



## nanakerry (Jun 1, 2011)

It is frightening for some people , I was in the UK on holiday and the same thing happened to me that happened to Alonzo...I saw an elderly lady walk up to the elevator several times and walk away
I went up to her and said come on we can do this together.. I told her when to take a step and off we went
She was so relieved to get to the bottom and very thankful
Well done Alonzo


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you for some good news instead of all the horror bombardment we get every day. I totally agree with JJ, the world needs more Moms like Alonzo's. And more children that grow up learning well the lesson's that their Moms taught them! It is so easy to take a couple seconds or a couple minutes to help another person that needs a hand and it benefits both the person needing help and the person doing the helping.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Rafiki said:


> An 83-year-old man was preparing to step onto the down escalator at the Holyoke Mall in Ingleside, Massachusetts, last summer ... but suddenly stopped. Fear was obvious in his eyes, and he trembled. That did not go unnoticed. 23-year-old Alonzo Johnson caught it; he could tell the man was scared to death to step onto that escalator. So Alonzo quickly changed his course and headed over to the frightened, elderly man. He asked the man if he could help him down the escalator. The man said Yes, and Alonzo took him by the arm and the two of them carefully stepped onto the escalator. A friend of Alonzo who was with him in the mall took a photo of the two riding down the escalator and posted it on Facebook. It quickly went viral and had more than 420,000 likes and more than 25,000 comments. One of those comments read: “In about an hour, the evening news will air and we'll be reminded of division, race wars, political mud-slinging, shootings and other heartaches. But today, violence, race, age, politics and other social lines were blurred and one person simply helped another.” Alonzo, who had no idea a photo was taken of the moment, said: “My mom always tells us to be nice and do the right thing ... It's really the way I was brought up and how I was raised.”
> And from where I sit, Alonzo's mom did a pretty darn good job bringing him up.
> View attachment 1230032





Rafiki said:


> An 83-year-old man was preparing to step onto the down escalator at the Holyoke Mall in Ingleside, Massachusetts, last summer ... but suddenly stopped. Fear was obvious in his eyes, and he trembled. That did not go unnoticed. 23-year-old Alonzo Johnson caught it; he could tell the man was scared to death to step onto that escalator. So Alonzo quickly changed his course and headed over to the frightened, elderly man. He asked the man if he could help him down the escalator. The man said Yes, and Alonzo took him by the arm and the two of them carefully stepped onto the escalator. A friend of Alonzo who was with him in the mall took a photo of the two riding down the escalator and posted it on Facebook. It quickly went viral and had more than 420,000 likes and more than 25,000 comments. One of those comments read: “In about an hour, the evening news will air and we'll be reminded of division, race wars, political mud-slinging, shootings and other heartaches. But today, violence, race, age, politics and other social lines were blurred and one person simply helped another.” Alonzo, who had no idea a photo was taken of the moment, said: “My mom always tells us to be nice and do the right thing ... It's really the way I was brought up and how I was raised.”
> And from where I sit, Alonzo's mom did a pretty darn good job bringing him up.
> View attachment 1230032


it’s great when you see a good deed in action that helps someone who never asked for it, but an observant soul 😇 saw a need & stepped right up, to do what is what someone really needed just to do a simple task, that some of us never think twice about.🙏🏻❗ Bless his heart & soul.🙂


----------



## stormmtnknitter (Mar 6, 2013)

Rafiki said:


> An 83-year-old man was preparing to step onto the down escalator at the Holyoke Mall in Ingleside, Massachusetts, last summer ... but suddenly stopped. Fear was obvious in his eyes, and he trembled. That did not go unnoticed. 23-year-old Alonzo Johnson caught it; he could tell the man was scared to death to step onto that escalator. So Alonzo quickly changed his course and headed over to the frightened, elderly man. He asked the man if he could help him down the escalator. The man said Yes, and Alonzo took him by the arm and the two of them carefully stepped onto the escalator. A friend of Alonzo who was with him in the mall took a photo of the two riding down the escalator and posted it on Facebook. It quickly went viral and had more than 420,000 likes and more than 25,000 comments. One of those comments read: “In about an hour, the evening news will air and we'll be reminded of division, race wars, political mud-slinging, shootings and other heartaches. But today, violence, race, age, politics and other social lines were blurred and one person simply helped another.” Alonzo, who had no idea a photo was taken of the moment, said: “My mom always tells us to be nice and do the right thing ... It's really the way I was brought up and how I was raised.”
> And from where I sit, Alonzo's mom did a pretty darn good job bringing him up.
> View attachment 1230032


I can relate to the older gentleman. I hate down escalators. I feel like I'm going to fall. I hang on to the rail to steady me. Especially hard at the airport when you are carrying things.


----------



## Mizz Peary (Jul 29, 2017)

We don't know if Alonzo grew up with a Mom or Dad for that matter. Give credit where credit is due. Thank you, Alonzo.


----------



## jillbonnie (9 mo ago)

Rafiki said:


> An 83-year-old man was preparing to step onto the down escalator at the Holyoke Mall in Ingleside, Massachusetts, last summer ... but suddenly stopped. Fear was obvious in his eyes, and he trembled. That did not go unnoticed. 23-year-old Alonzo Johnson caught it; he could tell the man was scared to death to step onto that escalator. So Alonzo quickly changed his course and headed over to the frightened, elderly man. He asked the man if he could help him down the escalator. The man said Yes, and Alonzo took him by the arm and the two of them carefully stepped onto the escalator. A friend of Alonzo who was with him in the mall took a photo of the two riding down the escalator and posted it on Facebook. It quickly went viral and had more than 420,000 likes and more than 25,000 comments. One of those comments read: “In about an hour, the evening news will air and we'll be reminded of division, race wars, political mud-slinging, shootings and other heartaches. But today, violence, race, age, politics and other social lines were blurred and one person simply helped another.” Alonzo, who had no idea a photo was taken of the moment, said: “My mom always tells us to be nice and do the right thing ... It's really the way I was brought up and how I was raised.”
> And from where I sit, Alonzo's mom did a pretty darn good job bringing him up.
> View attachment 1230032


What a beautiful story


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

Well done Alonzo and to your dear mum who taught you to be caring and considerate to others.. Little things mean a lot to some people and stories like this touch the heart.


----------



## Jeanniewixon (Feb 24, 2014)

Rafiki said:


> An 83-year-old man was preparing to step onto the down escalator at the Holyoke Mall in Ingleside, Massachusetts, last summer ... but suddenly stopped. Fear was obvious in his eyes, and he trembled. That did not go unnoticed. 23-year-old Alonzo Johnson caught it; he could tell the man was scared to death to step onto that escalator. So Alonzo quickly changed his course and headed over to the frightened, elderly man. He asked the man if he could help him down the escalator. The man said Yes, and Alonzo took him by the arm and the two of them carefully stepped onto the escalator. A friend of Alonzo who was with him in the mall took a photo of the two riding down the escalator and posted it on Facebook. It quickly went viral and had more than 420,000 likes and more than 25,000 comments. One of those comments read: “In about an hour, the evening news will air and we'll be reminded of division, race wars, political mud-slinging, shootings and other heartaches. But today, violence, race, age, politics and other social lines were blurred and one person simply helped another.” Alonzo, who had no idea a photo was taken of the moment, said: “My mom always tells us to be nice and do the right thing ... It's really the way I was brought up and how I was raised.”
> And from where I sit, Alonzo's mom did a pretty darn good job bringing him up.
> View attachment 1230032


Yes I saw this on Facebook and was was very impressed by this young man


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> For many years I lived 5 minutes from that mall and I can tell you that those escalators really are terrifying. Kudos to Alonzo for his kindness, regardless of who raised him!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

GREAT job Alonzo !!! We need more kind folks like you,
I have been in that mans shoes; frozen with fear of falling. sadly no one reached out to help me.
You are a special young man.


----------



## geraldinesarsfield4 (9 mo ago)

Good to know that there is good people out there to help


----------



## Kate T (Sep 20, 2016)

Lovely story and Alonzo is a great person.


----------



## hollyhocks (Jun 26, 2016)

What a heart-warming story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

What a beautiful story about a beautiful young man! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Such a heart-warming story & I would hope that most people in the world would do this too.


----------

